# Kindle: Mighty Bright UltraFlex 2 Buy One Get One FREE Borders



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Going to buy now.  Just called Border's to confirm rumor...true:  Mighty Bright Flex2 buy one get one free.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have any idea how long this promotion will be going on?

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I miss out on all the good stuff. We don't have a borders anywhere near us.Bummer!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie; Love the avatar: Border's told me sale ends this Sunday @ closing time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Soapy70:  If you have a Walden's; they are now affiliated with Border's and will have same item same price.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

So getting one two of these. Just took my Kindle on its first car trip and I dreaded the moment it got too dark to read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Leslie; Love the avatar: Border's told me sale ends this Sunday @ closing time.


Thank you.

L


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

No books store out here in the country. That's one reason I bought my Kindle. The only place I have to buy books at is Wal-Mart or garage sales.
Thanks for the info anyway.  Hope those who are closer to the lights of the big cities take avantage of this good sale.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kimblee: Did you get them?

I'm so glad I did...because when I got there, Border's had the most gorgeous hardbound, embossed- History of the US Navy book(s) $19.99 _*buy one get one*_. I got the Navy for my Dad and the Army for his buddy. These books were gorgeous and each about a thousand pages. They have the military seal on the front cover. Gorgeous. It was the deal of the day...2 booklights and two hardbound books for under $40 including tax. Score!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We don't have Borders or Walden. Wish we did... I have this light and love it and it would make a great Christmas present for any reader whether they have a Kindle or not!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

sjc said:


> Kimblee: Did you get them?


Sigh...no. I didn't have time to get to a Borders and time is running out. I'm not gonna get mine. Sigh.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never even seen one of those and I live in a large City. After checking on their store locator, they are very very far away from me. No way for me to get to one. They have 6 locations in my city, but none in an decent driving distance to me.  

Looks like I will have to order the one online at some point.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I'm going to get them right now!  Is anyone interested in splitting the cost so that we both get 50% off?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Picked my light up last night.  They are great!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to help.  I got 2 silver; (one for back up) And 2 black for gifts.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Btw, the sale is for all booklights - includes light wedge, owl, etc.

Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I was at my local Borders and Waldens today and realized that the Lightwedge Paperback and Original size is also included in the buy-one-get-one free deal along with the MightyBright 2 Clip on Light.

The Lightwedge also comes with a free cover inside the box. I was so excited I know have my lightwedge.

This post is probably too late for many of you (I'm in the EST Zone). The sale ends when the stores close tonight.

I even got the blue one like the one I saw on the Amazon site.

Lynn


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

starryskyz said:


> Btw, the sale is for all booklights - includes light wedge, owl, etc.
> 
> Thanks again for the tip!


Don't waste your money on the Owl. Mine is going in the trash now that I've got a Mighty Bright.

I bought an Owl several months ago because it was the most compact of the lights. It does not fully light the page, the light shining down is hour-glass shaped with shadows on the middle of the page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Don't waste your money on the Owl. Mine is going in the trash now that I've got a Mighty Bright.
> 
> I bought an Owl several months ago because it was the most compact of the lights. It does not fully light the page, the light shining down is hour-glass shaped with shadows on the middle of the page.


Thanks, Sebat. Just the kind of feedback, good and bad, that's useful to our members!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sebat said:


> Don't waste your money on the Owl. Mine is going in the trash now that I've got a Mighty Bright.
> 
> I bought an Owl several months ago because it was the most compact of the lights. It does not fully light the page, the light shining down is hour-glass shaped with shadows on the middle of the page.


This is good to know. Thanks for posting. Another light I wouldn't recommend is the one that fits over your ear like a bluetooth mic. I gave mine to the grandkids to play with!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh no, I was at Borders out of town a week ago Sat. No special deal then. Although I just got a MightyBrght Light in plenty of time for the darkness in the car as a passenger, reading on the way home or going somewhere.


----------

